# Huawei E870 Connect Card - no connection [solved]

## tuxian

Hi,

i bought the Huawei E870 HSPDA Connect Card and tried several howtos for the E220 and E630 card.

Link to the card: http://www.a1.net/CDA/pp4linkredir/1,6202,502085,00.html

The vendor and product id is the same of E220 cards:

```
root@laptop: pts/6: 66 files 207Mb -> lsusb

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 12d1:1003

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0930:0505 Toshiba Corp.

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0fce:d030 Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. M-UV69a Optical Wheel Mouse

Fre Aug  3 11:30:11 CEST 2007

/home/markus

root@laptop: pts/6: 66 files 207Mb -> lsusb -v -s 005:002

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 12d1:1003

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x12d1

  idProduct          0x1003

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           1 HUAWEI Technologies

  iProduct                2 HUAWEI Mobile

  iSerial                 0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x04  EP 4 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

Fre Aug  3 11:30:17 CEST 2007

/home/markus

root@laptop: pts/6: 66 files 207Mb -> find /dev/ | grep ttyU

/dev/ttyUSB0

/dev/.udev/db/class@tty@ttyUSB0
```

/dev/ttyUSB0 is created but not /dev/ttyUSB1 and /dev/ttyUSB2.

I also tried to remove the usb-storage kernel modul but it didn't help.

output of /var/log/messages:

```
Aug  3 11:41:46 laptop pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0

Aug  3 11:41:46 laptop PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

Aug  3 11:41:46 laptop ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Aug  3 11:41:46 laptop PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

Aug  3 11:41:46 laptop ohci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: OHCI Host Controller

Aug  3 11:41:46 laptop ohci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

Aug  3 11:41:46 laptop ohci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 11, io mem 0x3c000000

Aug  3 11:41:46 laptop usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug  3 11:41:46 laptop hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug  3 11:41:46 laptop hub 5-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

Aug  3 11:41:46 laptop PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:00.1 (0000 -> 0002)

Aug  3 11:41:46 laptop ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.1[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Aug  3 11:41:46 laptop ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: EHCI Host Controller

Aug  3 11:41:46 laptop ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

Aug  3 11:41:46 laptop ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: irq 11, io mem 0x3c001000

Aug  3 11:41:46 laptop ehci_hcd 0000:03:00.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Aug  3 11:41:46 laptop usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug  3 11:41:46 laptop hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug  3 11:41:46 laptop hub 6-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

Aug  3 11:41:49 laptop usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Aug  3 11:41:49 laptop usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug  3 11:41:49 laptop usbserial_generic 5-1:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

Aug  3 11:41:49 laptop usb 5-1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0
```

I tried it with kppp and gnome-ppp.

But it's not possible to establish a connection to the card.

I use gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8.

kppp works fine for phones like Nokia N73 (per bluetooth and cable) and SE P990i (per bluetooth and cable)Last edited by tuxian on Thu Aug 23, 2007 6:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schally

schreibt leicht kana mid µ/4er?   :Wink: 

----------

## tuxian

 :Question:   :Question:  Was meinst du?

----------

## schally

schreibt leicht kana mid am mühlviertler,...??

----------

## tuxian

Das ich im Mühlviertel wohne wäre mir neu.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwettl

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waldviertel

Das Problem wird wohl eher sein dass sich keiner damit auskennt weil die Karte noch zu neu ist.

----------

## schally

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Das ich im Mühlviertel wohne wäre mir neu.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwettl
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waldviertel
> ...

 

ups,... mein fehler,... sry

Das die neu ist kann ich mir vorstellen weil ich noch nicht einmal davon gehört habe!

----------

## tuxian

push

----------

## tuxian

It works now.

I didn't changed anything. I only upgraded the kernel to 2.6.22-gentoo-r2.

It works with kppp and wvdial.

USB serial kernel config section:

```
# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set
```

```
root@laptop: pts/2: 68 files 207Mb -> cat /etc/wvdial.conf

[Dialer Defaults]

Stupid Mode = 1

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Dial Command = ATDT

ISDN = 0

Baud = 921600

Phone = *99#

Username =  ppp@A1plus.at

Password = ppp

[Dialer PIN]

Init1 = AT+CPIN=7987

[Dialer PINOFF]

Init1 = AT+CLCK="SC",0,"xxxx"

[Dialer PINON]

Init1 = AT+CLCK="SC",1,"xxxx"

[Dialer 3G]

Init2 = ATZ

Init3 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
```

Index of /etc/udev/rules.d/50-huawei-e870.rules:

```
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idProduct}=="1003", SYSFS{idVendor}=="12d1", RUN+="/sbin/modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1003
```

There is only one problem remaining, under windows the download speed is 1.200kbit/sec and under linux only about 500kbit/sec.

----------

